

Web company built slowly amidst hype in our polymorphous Web industry - nethsix
http://tcrn.ch/m2kO04

======
nethsix
A TechCrunch article. I renamed the article because I felt the original was a
bit of hype. Nonetheless, I found it interesting because the guy kept
believing and built the company and survived business terrain change over the
years. Hope it spur some people on.

